# Enhance Soccer Uniforms with New Number Styles



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Stahls’ Marketing Sport Coordinator and Product Line Champion for Letters and Numbers

In a field full of players, draw all eyes to your soccer teams this season with unique number styles. Numbers can correlate with team names or even team attitudes. Rounded number styles are the popular trend for soccer, so overlook bolder styles. 

Although, one and two-color number options are available, keep in mind that one-color numbers are more popular for soccer teams due to form fitting and lightweight jerseys. To achieve a two-color look with only one layer of application, try using a number style with a gap outline. This allows the garment color to show through the number.

Since soccer number styles are not different between men and women, keep numbers on hand to decorate for all teams. 

Popular items to add on sales for soccer teams are hoodies, practice T-shirts, team bags, sweatpants, headbands, cleats, water bottles, window decals and more!


----------

